# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Κάλεσμα: Ομάδα Κρούσης AWMN

## acoul

Στόχος της ομάδας να βοηθήσει στην σωστή και καλύτερη διάδοση και εξάπλωση του ασύρματου, ελεύθερου και ανοιχτού δικτύου AWMN.

Η ιδέα είναι η ομάδα να αποτελείται από άτομα που έχουν διάθεση να αφιερώσουν χρόνο για αυτή τη δραστηριότητα. Στόχος είναι να προσεγγίσει χώρους που θα βοηθήσουν στην σωστή και υγιή εξάπλωση και διάδοση του δικτύου μας, όπως ακαδημαϊκούς, δημοσιογράφους, πολιτικά πρόσωπα, χώρους της τέχνης, παιδείας κλπ. Ένας τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί πιο εύκολα το ζήτημα της νομιμοποίησης του AWMN είναι με την δημιουργία κρίσιμης μάζα που θα βοηθήσει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

Οργάνωση συναντήσεων για την προώθηση του δικτύου, επίσκεψη σε υποψήφιες ταράτσες με τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό του AWMN για scan, φωτογραφίες κλπ. Εύρεση πόρων για τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό που θα εγκατασταθεί.

Το όνομα της: Ομάδα Επίλεκτων AWMN. Μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή όσοι έχουν ενδιαφέρον και διάθεση για τις παραπάνω δραστηριότητες. Θα υπάρξει σχετική ένδυση με καπελάκι, φανέλα με το λογότυπο AWMN κλπ.

----------


## katsaros_m

Εγώ είμαι μέσα σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή εργασίας για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

----------


## dti

Θα βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι μας.

----------


## ice

Με μεγαλη χαρα να βοηθησω !

ICE to the rescue !

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα είμαστε show…. 
Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται… όταν σφυρίζει κάποιος για να γίνει μια δουλειά… η commandos φαίνονται δεν γίνονται με καπελάκια, κορδέλα και σορτσάκια των 80s… 

Εμένα να μου κρατήσετε ένα tank top…  ::

----------


## acoul

Προτείνω την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη να έχουμε την πρώτη συνάντηση της ομάδας στα γραφεία του συλλόγου. Καλεσμένοι άπαντες, όσοι πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να αφιερώσουν λίγο από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους και να βοηθήσουν στην διάδοση και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας ακόμη πιο δυναμικά. Στόχος η ενημέρωση, διείσδυση, αποδοχή και νομιμοποίηση του δικτύου μας!

Ακολουθούν προτάσεις για την ατζέντα της συζήτησης, μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε με νέες ιδέες - προτάσεις:

Επαφές – Παρουσίαση – Προώθηση του δικτύου AWMN με σκοπό πιθανές συνεργασίες:
----------------------------------------------------------------------



> Χώροι με τους οποίους έχουμε ήδη επαφή και καλές σχέσεις:
> 
> 1.Ερευνητικό Κέντρο Δημόκριτος
> 2.ΤΕΙ Πειραιά
> 3.Ένωση Ελλήνων Χρηστών Internet
> 4.Φίλοι του Linux στην Ελλάδα
> 5. Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού
> 6. ACN





> Χώροι με τους οποίους δεν έχουμε έρθει σε επαφή:
> 
> 1. Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών - EIE
> 2.Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας
> 3.Ελληνικό Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό – ΕΛΛΑΚ
> 4.Δήμοι
> 5.Μουσεία
> 6.Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης – Ραδιόφωνο, Τηλεόραση κλπ.
> 7.Telcos: FORTHnet, HellasOnLine, OTEnet, Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, Telepassport, Vivodi, Lanet, Fastnet κλπ.
> ...

----------


## trendy

Και εγώ στις ειδικές δυνάμεις!

----------


## ice

Ευγενίδειο Ψηφιακό Πλανητάριο

----------


## viper7gr

Εγω μεσα για οτιδηποτε σκαρφαλωμα θελετε και σε οτι υψος θελετε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> 1.Ίδρυμα Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας


Αν αναφέρεσαι στο Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας (ΙΤΕ), δεν νομίζω πως έχει πολύ νόημα να ασχοληθούμε ως AWMN, δεδομένου ότι βρίσκεται στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης.
Not to be confused with:
- Εθνικό Δίκτυο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ)
- Ινστιτούτο Δικτυακής Έρευνας και Τεχνολογιών (ΙΔΕΤ)
- Γενική Γραμματεία Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΓΓΕΤ)



> 3.Ελληνικό Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό – ΕΛΛΑΚ


AFAIK, δεν υπάρχει φορέας για το ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, ακόμα.
Ως "Ελληνικό ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ", ορίζεται συνήθως το http://www.ellak.gr και η mailing list [email protected].
Υπάρχει επίσης το ellak-dev, μη κερδοσκοπική αστική εταιρία, γεννημένη μέσα από το τμήμα Πληροφορικής του Τ.Ε.Ι. Αθήνας.

----------


## papashark

> 7.Telcos: FORTHnet, HellasOnLine, OTEnet, Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, Telepassport, Vivodi, Lanet, Fastnet κλπ.


Ε, βάλε και την Altec σε αυτούς που έχουμε "σχέσεις"

Και ρώτα και τους παλαιότερους τις επαφές είχαν ειδικά με την vivodi, αλλά και με την forthnet.

Επείσης πολύ καλές σχέσεις θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και με την algonet.


Μην ξεχνάτε ότι και στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει πολλές επαφές, και επειδή άλλαξε η διοίκηση, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στο παρελθόν, αλλά αντίθετα οι κινήσεις πρέπει να είναι συνέχεια των προηγουμένων.


Α, το Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού το βάλατε ? Αυτό εκεί που έχουμε κάτι Panels στημένα εδώ και χρόνια....

----------


## Vigor

> Α, το Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού το βάλατε ? Αυτό εκεί που έχουμε κάτι Panels στημένα εδώ και χρόνια....


Αν έλθουμε πάλι σε επαφή, πιστεύω πως στο τεχνικό κομμάτι, η επανασύνδεσή του Ιδρύματος με το AWMN και η δημιουργία κάποιου link από εκεί να μπορεί να είναι a piece of cake ζήτημα.

Δεν πάσχουμε στην υλοποίηση. Στην προσέγγιση και την προσωπική επικοινωνία με τους φορείς βρίσκεται ή Αχίλλειος πτέρνα μας.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ευγενίδειο Ψηφιακό Πλανητάριο


++++

Είχα μια επαφή τον χρόνο που άνοιξε στα πλαίσια μια εκδήλωσης…
Ο κύριος Σιμόπουλος και οι τεχνικοί του ιδρύματος μου έκανα ιδιαίτεροι εντύπωση και είναι όλοι τους από τα ποιο αξιόλογα άτομα που έχω γνωρίσει.
Έχουν μεγάλη αγάπη για την τεχνολογία και τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις… άλλωστε αυτό φαίνεται από τις στήλες που γράφει ο κ Σιμόπουλος σε περιοδικά τεχνολογίας

Τι ακριβώς όμως θα μπορούσαμε να προσφέρουμε σε αυτούς εκτός από μια σύνδεση στο δίκτυο μας? Εγώ χαίρομαι που το ίδρυμα ίσως ξαναβρεθεί στον δρόμο μου… αλλά why εκτός από τα PR? 
Αν όλα αυτά γίνουν σε ένα πλαίσιο «Get em all Connected» και μόνο…πάω πάσο… and I like the idea… Να βρούμε και ένα σλόγκαν… 

Είσαι Ίδρυμα???? Αι Συνδέσου ντε….  ::

----------


## ice

well Και μόνο η επαφή με τον κ. Σιμόπουλο και το επιτελείο του ειναι αρκετό για να μπούμε ενεργά στις γενικές επαφές με τα ιδρύματα . 

Μόνο καλό μπορεί να φέρει αυτου το είδος η επικοινωνία .

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 3.Ελληνικό Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό – ΕΛΛΑΚ
> 
> 
> AFAIK, δεν υπάρχει φορέας για το ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, ακόμα.
> Ως "Ελληνικό ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ", ορίζεται συνήθως το http://www.ellak.gr και η mailing list [email protected].


Στο πλαίσιο της συμμετοχής μας παλιότερα σε ημερίδα του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ είχε γίνει συνάντηση στο κτίριο του ΕΔΕΤ στη Μεσογείων, όπου εκεί στεγάζονταν τότε κάποιοι που ασχολούνταν με το http://www.ellak.gr
Τότε αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο τέλος της συνάντησης παρουσιάσαμε το awmn στον καθηγητή κ. Μάγκλαρη (τον τότε Πρόεδρο του ΕΔΕΤ). Του άρεσε πολύ η προσπάθειά μας και μας είχε κάνει ο ίδιος την πρόταση να εγκαταστήσουμε άμεσα εξοπλισμό στην ταράτσα τους.
Δυστυχώς τότε μέχρι να συντονιστούμε (και με δεδομένο το οικονομικό πρόβλημα και την ανυπαρξία διαθέσιμου εξοπλισμού) χάσαμε την ευκαιρία, καθώς λίγο μετά άλλαξε η διοίκηση του ΕΔΕΤ (αφού είχαν μεσολαβήσει οι βουλευτικές εκλογές).

Γράφω τα παραπάνω με σκοπό να επισημάνω οτι αν θέλουμε να είμαστε αποτελεσματικοί στις κινήσεις μας, επιβάλλεται πέρα από τις επαφές και τις δημόσιες σχέσεις, να έχουμε διαθέσιμο "ετοιμοπόλεμο" εξοπλισμό, τον οποίο θα διαθέτουμε άμεσα για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση όσο το θέμα είναι ζεστό. 
Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει σχετικό κονδύλι στον προϋπολογισμό του σωματείου. Δε σημαίνει όμως οτι θα χαρίζουμε δεξιά και αριστερά εξοπλισμό. Απλά θα κάνουμε την εγκατάσταση άμεσα και το κόστος του εξοπλισμού θα πληρώνεται κανονικά από τον φορέα που θέλει να συνδεθεί στο awmn. Με αυτά τα χρήματα θα αγοράζεται άμεσα άλλος εξοπλισμός που θα είναι διαθέσιμος για την επόμενη περίπτωση κ.ο.κ.

----------


## papashark

> Δυστυχώς τότε μέχρι να συντονιστούμε (και με δεδομένο το οικονομικό πρόβλημα και την ανυπαρξία διαθέσιμου εξοπλισμού) χάσαμε την ευκαιρία, καθώς λίγο μετά άλλαξε η διοίκηση του ΕΔΕΤ (αφού είχαν μεσολαβήσει οι βουλευτικές εκλογές).


Τώρα πρόεδρος και αντιπρόεδρος είναι οι αποδέκτες επιστολών mauve...

----------


## Vigor

Ποιός AWMN-commando θα αναλάβει να τους πλησιάσει?  ::

----------


## ice

ας συγκεντρωθουμε να ιεραρχησουμε τις αναγκες και σκοπους και παραλληλα να δουμε ποιος μπορει να κανει τι .

----------


## dti

Είχα αναφέρει και παλιότερα οτι καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να στήσουμε κόμβο στο Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών όπου είναι το broadbandcity.gr που ασχολείται με το αντικέιμενό μας σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.
Ξεκινώντας από εκεί μπορούμε στη συνέχεια να πλησιάσουμε κι άλλους φορείς.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Είχα αναφέρει και παλιότερα οτι καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να στήσουμε κόμβο στο Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών όπου είναι το broadbandcity.gr που ασχολείται με το αντικέιμενό μας σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.
> Ξεκινώντας από εκεί μπορούμε στη συνέχεια να πλησιάσουμε κι άλλους φορείς.


++

----------


## Vigor

Eυλόγως δημιουργούνται άμεσα οι κάτωθι απορίες/ερωτήματα:

- Πότε θα γίνει αυτό?
- Ποιοί θα κάνουν την εγκατάσταση?
- Μετά από συνεννόηση που θα έχει πραγματοποιηθεί από ποιούς?

Ας μην μένουμε μόνο στα ευχολόγια. Ούτε στα περί θεσμοθέτησης πλαισίου κανόνων/ομάδων και λοιπών συνταγματικών διατάξεων.

*Πράξεις*, από όλους ανεξαιρέτως χρειάζονται!

----------


## dti

Πριν τις πράξεις για την εγκατάσταση, χρειάζεται επαφή μαζί τους, αν δέχονται, αν ενδιαφέρονται, πού θα μπορούσαμε να τους βοηθήσουμε κλπ.
Από τη στιγμή που λένε στο site τους οτι επιδεικνύονται τα πλεονεκτήματα της ασυρματικής ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης, τί καλύτερο λοιπόν και για εκείνους αλλά και για εμάς να δημιουργήσουμε κάτι που να παίζει σε *πραγματικό περιβάλλον* και όχι σε θεωρητικό / εργαστηριακό.

Νομίζω οτι ο λόγος και η πρωτοβουλία ανήκει στο Δ.Σ. για την πραγματοποίηση κατ΄αρχήν της επαφής, εκτός κι αν κάποιος έχει κάποια γνωριμία με το συγκεκριμένο χώρο.

----------


## antoniosk

Τα κομαντος ειναι μονο για εταιρειες-οργανισμους ή θα βοηθουν και εμας που έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορουμε να το λύσουμε. Αν ναι, παιδια χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## argi

Oi ομάδα commando κατ' εμε χρειάζεται σε περιπτώσεις που οι συνθήκες απαιτούν εμπειρεία, γρήγορες και αποτελεσματικές λύσεις και κυρίως να δείξουμε ένα καλό πρόσωπο προς τα έξω, και για αυτό και πρέπει όσοι το αναλάβουν να είναι commited και self-controlled ειδικά όταν γίνονται πράγματα μαζί με ανθρώπους που δεν μας ξέρουν και εκπροσωπούμε την κοινότητα και όχι την πάρτη μας...

Για τις κατ' οίκον ταρζανιές νομίζω ότι ευκολα κανονίζονται με τους γείτονες ή με παρέα απο καφε/forum κλπ... Aλλά άλλο το link που θέλει και ο κομβούχος να παίξει και να μάθει και άλλο το Link που γίνεται σε κάποιο φορέα...

Please μην αρχίσουμε τα παρατραγουδα... Εννοώ άλλο η ομάδα κρούσης για κόμβους με γενικότερη σημασία και άλλο το "ερχόμαστε 5 νοματαίοι σπίτι σου και παίρνεις άκοπα το κλειδί στο χέρι" (το οποίο δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο...πρέπει να κοπίασεις λίγο για τον κόμβο για να τον πονάς και την επόμενη μέρα...)

@rg![/img]

----------


## lambrosk

::  


> Τα κομαντος ειναι μονο για εταιρειες-οργανισμους ή θα βοηθουν και εμας που έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορουμε να το λύσουμε. Αν ναι, παιδια χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας.


Η λύση ΚΟΜΜΑΝΤΟ δεν πρέπει να είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση για να "γίνουμε διάσημοι"

...πρώτα απο όλα θα πρέπει να προσφέρει στο ίδιο δίκτυο...  ::

----------


## acoul

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που υπάρχει κίνηση στην ενότητα !! Ας βρεθούμε από κοντά λοιπόν, την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη στη λέσχη, στο στρογγυλό τραπέζι, προκειμένου να φτιάξουμε ένα σχέδιο δράσης το οποίο θα είναι κοινά αποδεκτό και να προχωρήσουμε από εκεί !! Καιρός είναι να αρχίσουν να δημιουργούνται οι περιβόητες ομάδες εργασίας που θα αποφέρουν έργο και αποτέλεσμα !!

----------


## papashark

> Στόχος της ομάδας να βοηθήσει στην σωστή και καλύτερη διάδοση και εξάπλωση του ασύρματου, ελεύθερου και ανοιχτού δικτύου AWMN.
> 
> Η ιδέα είναι η ομάδα να αποτελείται από άτομα που έχουν διάθεση να αφιερώσουν χρόνο για αυτή τη δραστηριότητα. Στόχος είναι *να προσεγγίσουμε χώρους που θα βοηθήσουν στην σωστή και υγιή εξάπλωση και διάδοση του δικτύου μας, όπως ακαδημαϊκούς, δημοσιογράφους, πολιτικά πρόσωπα, χώρους της τέχνης, παιδείας κλπ*. Ένας τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί πιο εύκολα το ζήτημα της νομιμοποίησης του AWMN είναι με τον να υπάρξει μεγάλη critical mass που θα βοηθήσει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.
> 
> Οργάνωση συναντήσεων για την προώθηση του δικτύου, *επίσκεψη σε υποψήφιες ταράτσες* με τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό του AWMN για scan, φωτογραφίες κλπ. Εύρεση πόρων για τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό που θα εγκατασταθεί.
> 
> Το όνομα της ομάδας: AWMN commandos και μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή όσοι έχουν ενδιαφέρον και διάθεση για τις παραπάνω δραστηριότητες. Θα υπάρξει και σχετική στολή: καπελάκι, καμπαρτίνα αλα Neo – Matrix με το λογότυπο AWMN κλπ.





> ...
> Εννοώ άλλο η ομάδα κρούσης για κόμβους με γενικότερη σημασία και άλλο το...


Aυτή δεν θα είναι ομάδα commando, ομάδα coca cola θα είναι που πάει με όλα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα και ώρα 18:00 έχουμε την πρώτη συνάντηση της ομάδας στα γραφεία του συλλόγου. Καλεσμένοι άπαντες, όσοι πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να αφιερώσουν λίγο από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους και να βοηθήσουν στην διάδοση και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας ακόμη πιο δυναμικά. Στόχος η ενημέρωση, διείσδυση, αποδοχή και νομιμοποίηση του δικτύου μας!

Ακολουθούν προτάσεις για την ατζέντα της συζήτησης, μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε με νέες ιδέες - προτάσεις:

Επαφές – Παρουσίαση – Προώθηση του δικτύου AWMN με σκοπό πιθανές συνεργασίες:
----------------------------------------------------------------------



> Χώροι με τους οποίους έχουμε ήδη επαφή και καλές σχέσεις:
> 
> 1.Ερευνητικό Κέντρο Δημόκριτος
> 2.ΤΕΙ Πειραιά
> 3.Ένωση Ελλήνων Χρηστών Internet
> 4.Φίλοι του Linux στην Ελλάδα
> 5. Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού
> 6. ACN





> Χώροι με τους οποίους δεν έχουμε έρθει σε επαφή:
> 
> 1. Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών - EIE
> 2.Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας
> 3.Ελληνικό Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό – ΕΛΛΑΚ
> 4.Δήμοι
> 5.Μουσεία
> 6.Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης – Ραδιόφωνο, Τηλεόραση κλπ.
> 7.Telcos: FORTHnet, HellasOnLine, OTEnet, Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, Telepassport, Vivodi, Lanet, Fastnet κλπ.
> ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Ευγενίδειο Ψηφιακό Πλανητάριο
> 
> 
> ++++
> 
> Είχα μια επαφή τον χρόνο που άνοιξε στα πλαίσια μια εκδήλωσης…
> Ο κύριος Σιμόπουλος και οι τεχνικοί του ιδρύματος μου έκανα ιδιαίτεροι εντύπωση και είναι όλοι τους από τα ποιο αξιόλογα άτομα που έχω γνωρίσει.
> ...


Και στο παρελθόν έχω πει ότι του Σιμόπουλου του έχω μιλήσει όταν τον είχαμε καλέσει η αστρονομική ομαδα φοιτητών εδώ στο Ηράκλειο και είναι πολύ θετικός να πάμε να στήσουμε κάτι. Περιμένει να μιλήσετε μαζί του (του είχα πει ότι θα επικοινωνούσε το Δ.Σ. μαζί του αλλά μέσα στον πανικό δεν τους έδωσα το τηλέφωνό του).

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι πολύ άνετος και συζητήσιμος άνθρωπος… απορώ πως σου έφερε πανικό… αν είναι και ενδιαφέρετε τι περιμένουμε…

----------


## aprin

Πέραν των συναντήσεων που μπορεί να γίνουν για την προώθηση του δικτύου,καλό θα ήταν κάποιος να συντάξει ένα κειμενάκι 10-15 γραμμών το οποίο θα κάνουμε post σε φοιτητικά forums,μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί έντονο ενδιαφέρον - ειδικά σε σχολές θετικών επιστημών και πληροφορικής.Μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό,δεν κοστίζει σε χρόνο,αρκεί να βρω ένα πρότυπο κείμενο.Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι ο κατάλληλος να το συντάξω βέβαια,αλλά θα κάνω την αρχή (στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων του Φυσικού Αθήνας) παραπέμποντας στο info.awmn και βλέπουμε ποιοι θα εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον.Τα forums είναι κατάλληλα μέσα στις εξεταστικές,έχουν μεγάλη κίνηση.Τι λέτε;

----------


## dti

Από το wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athens_Wir ... an_Network



> Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network is a community radio network based in Athens, Greece. Its members are node owners, comprising the Athens metropolitan area network, which at the moment has roughly 800 active nodes, using 802.11b and 802.11a wireless technology for interconnection.
> 
> Its aims include:
> 
> * The development and use of community wireless network throughout the greater Athens area.
> * The development of wireless technology and its implementation.
> * Making the public aware of wireless networks and their use.
> * Educating it's members and the public on the use and benefits of wireless networks.


Aπό το info:
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=72




> Τι είναι το AWMN;
> 
> * Είναι τα μέλη του
> * Είμαστε ένα σύνολο εθελοντών ερασιτεχνών που προσφερουμε ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες αντίστοιχες με αυτές του internet, βασισμένοι στις τεχνολογίες που χρησιμοποιούνται στο internet, αλλά δεν παρέχουμε internet.
> * Έχουμε δικό μας δίκτυο, μια μικρογραφία του ίντερνετ που καλύπτει όλη την Αθήνα
> * Αυτός είναι τόπος μας εκπαίδευσης, δημιουργίας, πειραματισμού
> * Το εγχείρημα έχει τον χαρακτήρα "best effort" και ΟΧΙ "satisfaction guaranteed..."
> * Υπάρχουμε και λειτουργούμε ακόμα και χωρίς καμία διασύνδεση με το internet... Αν σταματούσε να υπάρχει internet εμείς πάλι θα μπορούσαμε να υπάρχουμε
> * Δεν προσφέρουμε τίποτα εκτός από την δυνατότητα στον κόσμο να προσφέρει ο ίδιος.
> ...

----------


## aprin

Οκ,copy-paste και έφυγε στα forums!

----------


## lambrosk

Μηπως τότε μιας και βλέπω αυτην την ομάδα να επικεντρώνεται στις δημόσιες σχέσεις , να ιδρύμσουμε και αλλη μια ομάδα που θα είναι "scan commando team" και θα βοηθάει το ίδιο το δίκτυο και τους νέους που ψάχνονται να κάνουν σκαν? και πως να τοποθετήσουν κλπ κλπ?

----------


## thalexan

How can I be of service?......

----------


## special

Την ΕΕΤΤ γιατι την εχουμε αφησει απ`εξω;Μπορει να μην ενδιαφερονται ια κομβο αλλα μια αναγνωριστηκη επισκεψη δεν νομιζω να βλαψει μια και τους την χρωσταμε μια και αυτη μας εχουν επισκευτει καμια δυο φορες.

----------


## dti

> Μηπως τότε μιας και βλέπω αυτην την ομάδα να επικεντρώνεται στις δημόσιες σχέσεις , να ιδρύμσουμε και αλλη μια ομάδα που θα είναι "scan commando team" και θα βοηθάει το ίδιο το δίκτυο και τους νέους που ψάχνονται να κάνουν σκαν? και πως να τοποθετήσουν κλπ κλπ?


Αυτό ακριβώς (μαζί με αρκετά άλλα) συζητήσαμε χθες.
Βασικά χρειάζονται 3 ομάδες: Δημόσιες Σχέσεις - scan / βοήθεια σε νέους - εγκαταστάσεις.
Η παρουσία περισσοτέρων από 10 ατόμων στη χθεσινή συνάντηση, ήταν ιδιαίτερα ελπιδοφόρα! 
Η πρόσκληση για συμμετοχή στις ομάδες παραμένει ανοιχτή για όλους!

----------


## NetTraptor

Sorry ρε παιδιά… μιλήσαμε λίγο με τον dti… αλλά έμπλεξα με ένα ΜΑ….. στην δουλειά μα τι μα…. και από τα νεύρα…. ξεχάστηκα…. Ισα που προλάβαινα να κατέβω αλλά δεν....

Ότι θέλετε πάντως είμαι εδώ  ::

----------


## ice

για να προχωρησει το θεμα.

Στην Ομαδα Εργασιων να μπει ενα CRM ετσι ωστε να ειναι καταγεγραμμενα ολα τα στοιχεια ολων των επαφων που εχει ο καθενας . Ετσι ειναι συμμαζεμενα ολα και παρακολουθειται η ολη διαδιακασια επαφων και με αυτο τον τροπο μπορεις να βρεις εαν κατι που κανεις ειναι λαθος σε ολη την διαδικασια και εαν μπορει να γλυτωσουμε χρονο και κοπο.

Στην ομαδα Scan πρεπει απλα να μαζευτει υλικο . ΠΧ Νοτια το πολυ να υπαρχουν 2 ατομα που να εχουν πληρη εξοπλισμο .(Laptop-pcmcia wifi-pigtail-feeder) . Και βεβαιως αυτος ο εξοπλισμος να ειναι διαθεσιμος σχεδον αμεσα(1-4 βδομαδες  :: )

Τεσπα keep working

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αυτό ακριβώς (μαζί με αρκετά άλλα) συζητήσαμε χθες.
> Βασικά χρειάζονται 3 ομάδες: Δημόσιες Σχέσεις - scan / βοήθεια σε νέους - εγκαταστάσεις.


Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αντίρηση από κανέναν για την δημιουργεία ομάδων για scan,εγκαταστάσεις και παρουσιάσεις

Όσον αφορά το θέμα των Δημ, σχέσεων όμως, ο Σύλλογος έχει εκλεγμένο Δ.Σ με σκοπό -ανάμεσα σε άλλα- την εκπροσώπηση σε συναντήσεις με άλλους φορείς (ακα Δημ Σχέσεις).
Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ εχουν εκλεγεί από τη Γεν Συνέλευση και είναι *οι μόνοι που μπορούν επίσημα να εκπροσωπήσουν το Σύλλογο*.

Επίσης δημιουργεία τέτοια ομάδας εκτός από το ότι

1) Δεν προβλέπεται από πουθενά και είναι αντίθετη με το καταστατικό

2) Δεν γίνεται αποδεκτό (συνήθως) από την άλλη πλευρά γιατί γνωρίζει ότι ο συνομιλητής της δεν εκπροσωπεί κανέναν επίσημα.

*Εχει και τρομερούς κινδύνους γιατί θα μπορεί ο καθένας να "εκπροσωπεί" το Σύλλογο (λέγωντας το μακρύ και το κοντό του) χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι οι απόψεις του είναι αυτές των επίσημων οργάνων του Συλλόγου (Γεν. Συνέλευση και Δ.Σ) και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ.
*

Οπότε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να εκπροσωπήσετε το Σύλλογο σε τρίτους θα πρέπει να περιμένετε μάλλον τις επόμενες εκλογές  ::

----------


## dti

> Όσον αφορά το θέμα των Δημ, σχέσεων όμως, ο Σύλλογος έχει εκλεγμένο Δ.Σ με σκοπό -ανάμεσα σε άλλα- την εκπροσώπηση σε συναντήσεις με άλλους φορείς (ακα Δημ Σχέσεις).
> Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ εχουν εκλεγεί από τη Γεν Συνέλευση και είναι *οι μόνοι που μπορούν επίσημα να εκπροσωπήσουν το Σύλλογο*.


Συμφωνώ οτι το Δ.Σ. εκπροσωπεί επίσημα το Σύλλογο. Ωστόσο αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να εξουσιοδοτηθεί κάποιος άλλος για συγκεκριμένη επαφή να εκπροσωπήσει το Δ.Σ. εαν κι εφόσον αδυνατεί να παραστεί κάποιος εκπρόσωπός του. Επίσης, δεν πρόκειται για ενέργειες που θα γίνονται εν αγνοία και κρυφά από το Δ.Σ. αλλά σε άμεση συνεργασία μ' αυτό. Επομένως το Δ.Σ. μπορεί κάλλιστα να παίρνει τις αποφάσεις και να δίνει τις κατευθύνσεις ενώ παράλληλα αυτοί που έχουν πρόσβαση σε συγκεκριμένους χώρους, να κάνουν τις επαφές που έχουμε ανάγκη, με ή και χωρίς την παρουσία μελών του Δ.Σ.

----------


## nvak

> Όσον αφορά το θέμα των Δημ, σχέσεων όμως, ο Σύλλογος έχει εκλεγμένο Δ.Σ με σκοπό -ανάμεσα σε άλλα- την εκπροσώπηση σε συναντήσεις με άλλους φορείς (ακα Δημ Σχέσεις).
> Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ εχουν εκλεγεί από τη Γεν Συνέλευση και είναι *οι μόνοι που μπορούν επίσημα να εκπροσωπήσουν το Σύλλογο*.


To ΔΣ μπορεί να εξουσιοδοτήσει μία ομάδα ή άτομα για να κάνουν επαφές. 
Το ΔΣ διοικεί και είναι υπεύθυνο για την τήρηση του καταστατικού. Δεν είναι για όλες τις αγγαρείες. 

Συνήθως διερευνητικές συναντήσεις γίνονται πάντα απο επιλεγμένη ομάδα που ταιριάζει με το κλίμα του φορέα που επισκέπτεται (γνωριμίες, κοινό χώρο δράσης, ηλικιακά, μορφωτικά ).
Τις προτάσεις συνεργασίας τις υποβάλλει η ομάδα ή ο φορέας στο ΔΣ, ελέγχονται, τροποποιούνται και υπογράφονται απο αυτό. Η ευθύνη υλοποίησης των συμφωνιών πάλι είναι θέμα νέας ομάδας που θα ορίσει το ΔΣ.
Στις ομάδες μπορούν να συμμετέχουν και μέλη του ΔΣ χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι εκφράζουν το ΔΣ ή αντικαθιστούν το ΔΣ μέσα σε αυτές.

----------


## sotiris

Πάντως η τελευταία εκπροσώπηση του ΔΣ, στην περίπτωση του cslab, ήταν πετυχημένη....κατάφερε να κλείσει ο κόμβος εκεί, να κατέβει ένα ΒΒ λινκ , να χαθεί το access στο ftp του πολυτεχνείου, και να αποκτήσουμε "εχθρούς" σε θέσεις κλειδιά.

----------


## ice

γιατι εγινε με λαθος τροπο .

----------


## acoul

Την προβολή και διάδοση του AWMN την κάνει ήδη ο κάθε ένας μας με τον όποιο τρόπο μπορεί και θεωρεί βέλτιστο. Μιλώντας για δίκτυο εδώ και εκεί, βοηθώντας φίλους, γνωστούς ή και άγνωστους να μπουν στο AWMN. Το να γίνεται η παραπάνω διαδικασία και κάποιες άλλες συγγενικές δραστηριότητες πιο συντονισμένα, σε ομαδικό επίπεδο και σε συνεννόηση με το Δ.Σ. μέσα από μια ή και περισσότερες ομάδες εργασίας είναι μάλλον θετικό !! Η ιδέα είναι να ξεκινήσει αυτή η προσπάθεια και στην πορεία να διαμορφωθεί ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες που προκύψουν. Ακόμη βρισκόμαστε στην αρχή, στο κάλεσμα και στην σύσταση της αρχικής ομάδας, στην φάση που καταθέτουμε ιδέες και προτάσεις.

----------


## argi

> Πάντως η τελευταία εκπροσώπηση του ΔΣ, στην περίπτωση του cslab, ήταν πετυχημένη....κατάφερε να κλείσει ο κόμβος εκεί, να κατέβει ένα ΒΒ λινκ , να χαθεί το access στο ftp του πολυτεχνείου, και να αποκτήσουμε "εχθρούς" σε θέσεις κλειδιά.


Αυτό ακριβώς θέλει να προλάβει η πρόταση... Να μην υπάρχουν δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις αλλά συντονισμένες κινήσεις... Και υπάρχουν και παραδείγματα πετυχημένων προσπαθειών που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σαν cases...

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μαθαίνουμε απο τα λάθη του παρελθόντος...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

Αύριο Τετάρτη και ώρα 18:00 θα μαζευτούμε στο στρογγυλό τραπέζι στη λέσχη για την δεύτερη συνάντηση της υπό σύσταση ομάδας. Καλεσμένοι άπαντες που ενδιαφέρονται να μετέχουν σε οποιαδήποτε ομάδα δράσης.

----------


## Vigor



----------


## elkos

με όλο το θάρρος καθώς έκανα ένα γενικό search είδα αυτό...
http://www.thewirelessroadshow.org/tiki ... heRoadshow
ελπίζω να σας ενδιαφέρει... πάντως πιστέυω ότι η επικοινωνία με ΜΚΟ μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολύ το ασύρματο...

----------


## acoul

@elkos: Ενδιαφέρον !!

Όσοι θα ήθελαν κάποιες διευκρινήσεις ή βοήθεια για πιο σωστά και καλά links στους 5GHz θα έχουμε και τον acinonyx σήμερα στην λέσχη μαζί με άλλους καλούς και εκλεκτούς παράγοντες του δικτύου μας !! Σας περιμένουμε !!

----------


## ngia

o ομάδα commando task force ετοιμάζεται ..

----------


## acoul

Πράγματι, αύριο Σάββατο και ώρα 10:00 στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά σηκώνεται 9μετρος πύργος !!

----------


## ngia

> Πράγματι, αύριο Σάββατο και ώρα 10:00 στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά σηκώνεται 9μετρος πύργος !!


ξεκινάει το project "διασύνδεση ακαδημαϊκών ιδρυμάτων" ?

----------


## vangosg

Δηλώνω και εγώ την συμμετοχή μου στην "επίλεκτη ομάδα του AWMN". Αν και είμαι ένας απλός Τ/Φ θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου. Απορώ κιόλας πως υπάρχει τόσος κόσμος ακόμα και πληροφορικάριοι, που δεν γνωρίζουν το AWMN. Σε όσους φίλους έχω μιλήσει για το δίκτυο "ψήνονται" αμέσως. Επίσης με τις τόσες συνδέσεις μεταξύ πόλεων που είναι στα σκαριά σύντομα θα πρέπει να συζητάμε για HWN. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος στην επαρχία που περιμένει 1-2 ενδιάμεσους κόμβους για να συνδεθεί (π.χ. Χαλκιδική).

----------


## acoul

Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ο ελεύθερος χρόνος, αφού από διάθεση και ενθουσιασμό έχουμε άφθονο. Προς στιγμήν προσπαθούμε να μαζευόμαστε κάθε Τετάρτη στη λέσχη και από εκεί προγραμματίζουμε κοινές δραστηριότητες ανάλογα με τις όποιες ανάγκες: scan, κατασκευές, κλπ.

----------


## ALTAiR

Λοιπόν, έχω μια πρόταση.
Δουλεύω σε ΤΕΕ του Ο Α Ε Δ και συγκεκριμένα στο Νέο Ηράκλειο.
Εκεί λειτουργεί ειδικότητα πληροφορικής. Ζήτησα πέρυσι μαζί με έναν εκλεκτό συνάδελφο από τη διεύθυνση του ΤΕΕ να αγοραστεί εξοπλισμός για Client.
Είναι να αγοραστεί αρχές Οκτωβρίου. Θα τοποθετηθεί αρχικά ένα μπράτσο με ένα κάτοπτρο 80άρι, feeder Yagi 2.4GHz και ή μία CM9 ή μία Level One WNC-0300. Θα στηθεί και ένα Pc με pentium II/400MHz. To λοιπόν, η πρόταση είναι η εξής: Αντί όλων αυτών που προαναφέρθηκαν, τι θα λέγατε να φέρω κάποιον από το σύλλογο σε επαφή με τη Διοίκηση του Οργανισμού για την εανάπτυξη και πρωώθηση του ΑΜΔΑ και της ευρυζωνικώτητας μέσω των κτιρίων του Οργανισμού? Πιθανότατα να χρηματοδοτήσουν την όλη προσπάθεια μιας και το κόστος είναι τρομερά μικρό και εμείς πλέον κυρίως στα κτίρια που μας εξυπηρετούν ή σε όλα  ::  να στήσουμε τα κεραιοσυστήματα μας. Δείτε για αρχή το στίγμα στο Wind του 8143 http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8143 .

Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και περαιτέρω συνεργασία ειδικότερα με την ειδικότητα της Πληροφορικής των ΤΕΕ του Ο Α Ε Δ αφού θα μπορούσε άνετα να γίνονται επισκέψεις στο Σύλλογο ή σε κεραιοσυστήματα στημένα ή σεμινάρια από το ΑΜΔΑ προς τους μαθητές των ΤΕΕ κ.ά.
Αναμένω σε αναμένο κάρβουνο...  ::

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω οτι οι κομβούχοι της περιοχής θα αγκαλιάσουν αυτή την πρωτοβουλία και θα δείξουν προθυμία να φιλοξενήσουν στο ap τους το ΤΕΕ.

Πιθανότατα το ap του eviawind #6980 είναι το πιο κοντινό με οπτική επαφή προς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.
Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να κινηθεί και το Δ.Σ. αφού ενημερωθεί και να γίνει κάτι επίσημα κι από τις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πιστεύω οτι οι κομβούχοι της περιοχής θα αγκαλιάσουν αυτή την πρωτοβουλία και θα δείξουν προθυμία να φιλοξενήσουν στο ap τους το ΤΕΕ.
> 
> Πιθανότατα το ap του eviawind #6980 είναι το πιο κοντινό με οπτική επαφή προς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.
> Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να κινηθεί και το Δ.Σ. αφού ενημερωθεί και να γίνει κάτι επίσημα κι από τις 2 πλευρές.


Κοίτα αν είναι να στήσουμε έναν απλό client δε νομίζωνα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αλλά έλεγα να μιλήσουμε με τον Διοικητή όλου του Ο Α Ε Δ για κάτι πιό σοβαρό. Μπορώ να κάνω την επαφή, αλλά θα ήθελα να μιλήσει κάποιος από το ΔΣ και να παρουσιάσει και το ΑΜΔΑ, τι είναι, τι κάνει, από ποιούς έχει αναγνωριστεί, τη νομιμότητα του, τι μπορεί να στηθεί, τι θα κοστίσει, τα οφέλη και για τις 2 πλευρές κλπ 
Οι πόροι που θα τραβάει το ΤΕΕ από το δίκτυο θα είναι απειροελάχιστοι, αφού υπάρχει εποπτεία από τη μία και απο την άλλη δεν είναι όλη την ώρα προσβάσιμη η αίθουσα που θα είναι το pc μιας και γίνονται και μαθήματα...
Θα μπορούσε όμως να βοήθαγε τα μέγιστα αν ήτανε κόμβος με 3-4 links 24/7 ανοιχτός και με Ups και ταυτόχρονα η συνεργασία με τόσο μεγάλο οργανισμό θα ήτανε ότι καλύτερο για το ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να κινηθεί και το Δ.Σ. αφού ενημερωθεί και να γίνει κάτι επίσημα κι από τις 2 πλευρές.


Τι εννοείς αφού ενημερωθεί? Με ποιό τρόπο να το ενημερώσω? Όχι μέσω του forum? Να μιλήσω απ' ευθείας με κάποιον? Περιμένω οδηγίες.  ::

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω οτι μια κατ' ιδίαν συζήτηση με κάποια από τα ενεργά μέλη του Δ.Σ. θα βοηθήσει και τις 2 πλευρές για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πιστεύω οτι μια κατ' ιδίαν συζήτηση με κάποια από τα ενεργά μέλη του Δ.Σ. θα βοηθήσει και τις 2 πλευρές για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα.


Αυτό ρωτάωΔαμιανέ. Ποιά είναι τα ενεργά μέλη για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους? Μπορείς να μου δώσεις 2-3 ονόματα?

----------


## dti

Στο forum εκπρόσωπος του Δ.Σ. είναι ο ngia. Επικοινώνησε κατ' αρχή μαζί του.

----------


## nikpanGR

Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη πού δεν ήρθα στις συναντήσεις,αλλά μόλις τώρα είδα το post και ενδιαφέρομαι.ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείτε είμαι διαθέσιμος και για επαφές και γιά scan με το laptop σε ταράτσες.Αρκεί μια ενημέρωση μου πρωτα και θα είμαι εκεί....

----------


## papashark

Αμα έχεις και εργαλείο για ηλεκτροσόκ να αναστήσεις την ομάδα, θα είσαι ότι ακριβώς χρειαζετε !

 ::

----------


## acoul

> Αμα έχεις και εργαλείο για ηλεκτροσόκ να αναστήσεις την ομάδα, θα είσαι ότι ακριβώς χρειαζετε !


αν έρθεις σε ομάδα εργασίας θα βάλω MikroTik

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αμα έχεις και εργαλείο για ηλεκτροσόκ να αναστήσεις την ομάδα, θα είσαι ότι ακριβώς χρειαζετε !
> 
> 
> 
> αν έρθεις σε ομάδα εργασίας θα βάλω MikroTik


Oταν τα έκανα εγώ, εσύ δεν είχες γραφτεί ακόμα, πόσο μάλιστα να προτείνεις και ομάδα....

Βέβαια για σένα και πολλούς άλλους μαϊντανούς, το δύκτιο και ο σύλλογος ξεκίνησαν από όταν προσγειώθηκαν οι αλεξιπτωτιστές σωτήρες μας, όπου επειδή κάποιοι διαφωνούμασε μαζί σας, μας αποκάλες "εχθρούς"

Οπότε κράτα το όπλο σου που μόνος σου επέλεξες να πάρεις, και άσε τα μπλα μπλα

----------


## acoul

> αν έρθεις σε ομάδα εργασίας θα βάλω MikroTik


κάτι ξέρω όταν κάνω τέτοιες δηλώσεις ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Ρε παιδια οκ,τα εμπλεξα με την ημερομηνία,μην το κάνουμε flame,ας προσπαθήσουμε να ξαναοργανώσουμε αυτη την ομάδα,ίσως το λάθος μού ήταν γραφτό.....Παρακαλώ να μην γίνει flame ας αξιοποιηθεί κατάληλα για το καλό μας και το καλό αυτού του συλλόγου πού είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να μην αξιοποιείται.......ΕΛΑ ΝΤΕ......Πάμε πάλι....>>>>>

----------


## acoul

κανόνισε τις τσικουδιές εσύ και εγώ θα φέρω τις πεταλούδες ...  ::

----------


## xrg

> Ρε παιδια οκ,τα εμπλεξα με την ημερομηνία...


Δεν πειράζει.. Και ο φίλτατος acoul μπέρδεψε τον τίτλο, νόμιζε ότι είναι "ομάδα *σύγκρουσης* awmn"..
[/b]

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αμα έχεις και εργαλείο για ηλεκτροσόκ να αναστήσεις την ομάδα, θα είσαι ότι ακριβώς χρειαζετε !
> 
> 
> 
> αν έρθεις σε ομάδα εργασίας θα βάλω MikroTik


Αν πάω εγώ;

Θα πετάξεις τα σαράβαλα και θα βάλεις κανένα σοβαρό μηχάνημα για router;  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Eλάτε ρε παιδια σταματήστε τις μαμακίες να γίνει λίγο έργο....αντε πάμε.........

----------

